# Frank-ly my dear.



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

This one seems like I'm trying to run in quicksand for some reason.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Could be all the hair. Great progress!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

agreed about the hair. it is testing my patience for sure. TY Donny!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks awesome (scary how much it looks like my old boss).

I hit a brick wall about two weeks ago and have been working on the same stupid picture and am getting nowhere. I know the feeling. 

Another masterpiece!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking fabulous! Very impressed with the hair!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

TY Chanda and pencil- WHile I did HST I watched fear and loathing in las vegas and 'gonzo' like 3 times each. While doing this one, my mind has been playing "my guitar wants to kill your momma", followed by "dancin fool". over, and over, and over, and over... SHoulda picked up a zappa concert dvd to watch while I work on this damn thing.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Finally! whew.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You are so incredibly good. Another fantastic piece!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Fabulous finish!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks very much you guys. You encourage me thats for sure.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job! You sure make portrait work look easy. Im not so sure about some of your music choices, but Zappa works, lol.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Ok Donny - how about the Doors?-









 this is a big 18x24 I did several months back. I still think I made the eyes too big or something? oh well.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Jim and Pam! Yes!


----------

